# What dog would be really friendly with a chinese shar-pei?



## sfonseka (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a dog that is about 10 months old and planning to get another what other kind of dog would be really friendly with him. (my dog is a boy)


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends on your dog. Shar-peis that I've seen, weren't aggressive, but weren't very interested on other dogs either. My general guess is that if you've socialized your boy, then he would get along with most retrievers, boxers, and possibly other shar-peis ... maybe better with females?


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

In my experience, there was only one shar pei I've met that could be trusted around other dogs (I worked at a kennel) and the only dog it liked was his sister and littermate. I'm not trying to say anything about your individual dog or his socializatiob, just that, as a breed, they are not known for a "happy go lucky" kind of personality when it comes to other dogs.

I'd go to a shelter, see which adult dog sticks out to you, and have a few meet and greets. It might happen, or he might just be an only dog. I don't think I would just bring a strange puppy into his life.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My Shar-pei mixes were bullies to smaller dogs but would play with dogs their size, although Baby didn't like other females at all unless they were her own relatives (ie other shar pei mixes). They would get along with smaller dogs that made it through the initial standoff though; my mom's 7 lb dachshund delighted in playing with my 50-something lb Shar Pei/Husky.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I second it depending on what your dog is like. Every sharpei I have met has been quite aloof and indifferent towards other dogs. Maybe another sharpei (a female) might work? Or another similar independent breed?


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

It really depends on your dog (and the other one too!). I had a friend who had Shar Peis. I think the breed is nice.  Visit with other dogs that you are interested in and see how they get along.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

who is the forum member that has the beautiful pair, Shar pei and Chow.. am sure she could add to the discussion for the OP..


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Interesting discussion, though the OP will not be participating in it.

Most of the shar-peis I've met were rather aloof. They are friendly toward a few humans and maybe 1-2 other dogs and generally indifferent to any others.

I don't think anyone can say with any certainty that a particular breed will be compatible with the shar-pei and, given the nature of the thread that caused the OP to get banned, I'm not even certain it was a serious question.

We will never know for sure.


----------

